# Schaudt Electrobloc EBL 104-2



## steveandtrina (Aug 21, 2010)

I have searched the forums and also asked Schaudt for a manual or wiring diagram for an EBL 104-2 without success. Schaudt say they no longer do them. 
Does anyone out there have an operating manual and/or wiring diagram that I can copy please, even better if it is in English but I suspect a vain hope.
Alternatively does anyone know if there is a similar later model that would be largely the same? 

Thanks,
Steve. :?:


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the details for a 4-105 - instructions (Engkish) & wiring diagram

Schaudt told be the difference is that the 4-105 has a bigger charger and can also charge gel batteries. I obviously dont know if the wiring etc is exactly the same as a 104

If you want a copy of the pdf, send me a PM


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Engkish ????

Whoops - sorry about the two typos 

.....good job I got my GCSE's a long time ago!!!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

try this link

diagrams for both EBL104 & EBL105

ebl104 thread


----------

